# duckweed



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

Where can I buy duckweed and lilies in Toronto?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

duckweed? The little green things that float on the surface?

Most pet shops that have a lot of it will give it to you for free. As per lillies... not sure


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have about a handfull of duckweed and more everyweek... I dunno how much you are searching for.

In the spring all the pond stuff comes out ...i do remember seeing lillies at the landsing (rona) At 401 and kennedy. Located in thier outside garden center. That was a few years ago but they could still have them.

Any nursery should have somthing or information on where to find them


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

how much are u selling for the size of a tennis ball?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Dude its Duckweed. If anyone ever tries to charge you money for it they're sick sick opportunistic little buggers and you should avoid them from then on.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i wont sell it.. LOL i'll give it away! lol

i'll wait to clean out my tank then, till i hear back from you. Feel free to PM if you like ^_^


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Dude its Duckweed. If anyone ever tries to charge you money for it they're sick sick opportunistic little buggers and you should avoid them from then on.


You should come to some of the auctions. They go for about $2 a bag.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## sunjwd (May 31, 2007)

Big Al's sells duckweed by the scoop.

(I had bought some there. In the end I had to ditch them cause my AquaClear filter causes a continuous duckweed storm in my tank.)


----------

